# Knicks vs Jazz: Dec 23, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (6-18) vs Pacers (11-15)*
*Dec 23, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks





































Jazz




































*​*
Knicks:



The fans are no longer waiting patiently for the Knicks. A large number of disgruntled locals stuck around to watch a miserable loss to the San Antonio Spurs on Wednesday just to voice their displeasure when the final buzzer mercifully sounded. It was the most thorough booing of the season. "I think we're not allowing them to come out and enjoy themselves and cheer for their home team," Antonio Davis said. "It's a really bad thing, but we have to fix what we're doing on the floor.

Click to expand...

Jazz:



The Jazz don't have much NBA experience, but they are practiced at one critical talent: coping with devastating injuries. Andrei Kirilenko left the Jazz's East Coast trip and headed to see back specialists on the West Coast, leaving what's left of the Jazz to face well-rested teams on their home court. The outcomes are about what you would expect. "We can't worry about that. They're not canceling any games for us.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71100​*


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

We're going to lose.

Just because Kitty made the game thread. I'm calling for Kitty's head if we lose again. :wink:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> We're going to lose.
> 
> Just because Kitty made the game thread. I'm calling for Kitty's head if we lose again. :wink:


You took too long in creating a thread! We going to win this one trust me would this face lie? :smilewink


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, Crawford is on "fire"! We actually have a micro lead in this game for the first time in a long time during this 7 game skid.

35-34 Knicks less than 6 minutes remaining in the 2nd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Jumper by Rose, Steph comes back on the defensive end with a steal but is fouled. He goes to the charity stripe and hits both free throws. 

43-39 Knicks less than 3 minutes remaining in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph passes to Q under the basket and he lays it in. Robert Whaley dunks the ball after a sorry defensive effort by the Knicks. Time out Knicks with 4 seconds remaining in the 2nd qtr. Pass intended by Nate went out of bounds. Utah gets back the possesion with 4 seconds remaining. Mo steals the ball and throws it it up from half court as time expires.

47-45 Knicks End of the half. Zeke will be intereview during the halftime report.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Utah Jazz*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Okur, F</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Harpring, F</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Collins, C</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Williams, G</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Giricek, G</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Brown</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Palacio</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Ostertag</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Whaley</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K McLeod</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>17-41
(.415)</TD><TD>11-19
(.579)</TD><TD>0-7
(.000)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>45</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>16-33
(.485)</TD><TD>14-18
(.778)</TD><TD>1-5
(.200)</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>47</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 10</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> You took too long in creating a thread! We going to win this one trust me would this face lie? :smilewink


True, I did. I'm willing to give you one last chance, Kitty. Or I'll ban you. 

I trust you Kitty. I've always liked you. You're like that kid that always trips over his own feet, fails school, sucks at sports, says the wrong thing at the wrong time, and couldn't make any friends. 

What I'm trying to say, is you remind me of myself. :wink:

I have no idea where I'm going with this, so I'll just say "Let's Go Knicks".

:laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Back to Back baskets to start off the 3rd qtr. The Jazz calls a time out. Knicks up by 4.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> True, I did. I'm willing to give you one last chance, Kitty. Or I'll ban you.
> 
> I trust you Kitty. I've always liked you. You're like that kid that always trips over his own feet, fails school, sucks at sports, says the wrong thing at the wrong time, and couldn't make any friends.
> 
> ...


If you ban me all the Knick members will rebel against you. Yikes Brett, you reported too much information about yourself! Don't worry I'm your friend to the end like Chucky! :devil2:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Okur hits a long jumper and the Jazz go up by 2 with less than 8 minutes remaining. in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is having a awlful game, 4 fouls already for this young man and he has only 2 points in this ball game. That was a phantom call by the refs (Dick Bavetta) of all ppl. Mo comes in for Frye.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits a big 3 after Mo kicks out the pass after being doubled team. Ariza with the steal on the other side of the court and is fouled! Quentin Richardson shoots a 3 and misses, he is having an awlful shooting night. (0-5) from the 3 point line. He comes back down defensively with a steal and his fouled by Harpring. Q at the charity stripes and hits 1 of 2. 

59-55 Knicks 6-0 Knick run with less than 6 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph hurt his non-shooting hand and has to sit. (I hope it's nothing serious but he appears to be in a lot of pain.)

The game is tied at 62 with less than 3 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to run! Hopefully we can pull this out! Let's go Knicks!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> If you ban me all the Knick members will rebel against you. Yikes Brett, you reported too much information about yourself! Don't worry I'm your friend to the end like Chucky! :devil2:


:biggrin: We all love you Kitty. We're family here. You're just like that uncle that insists we sit on your lap all the time....

I actually do good in school. 4.04 GPA. *COUGH COUGH* Sorry, I have to toot my own horn. :banana: I used to be a shy little loser, but now I'm pretty outspoken, and I got friends. I used to be clumsy as hell, too. :laugh: When I think about it... I just described myself a year ago. Damn, I've changed...

Anyways, ignore all of the above. Nobody cares. I'm going through an early-life crises. :biggrin:

It sucks so bad that my parents won't buy me NBA League Pass. Maybe for Christmas, Santa will send the check to the cable company to get it for me. :biggrin: I desperately miss my Knicks. :sad:

I want to see Curry back. I want to see him put up 15-20 shots a game. He's a freaking beast, and I don't understand why we didn't give him the ball when he was healthy. He's our future, and he is a dominant post-presence. Give him the damn ball. I like our future, and I trust Larry to guide our young core, and transform them into a good defensive team. I didn't expect us to be this bad this early, but I still expect us to improve greatly around games 50-60. I can only hope, I can only pray...

This is our game to lose. Come on, fellas.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Steph hurt his non-shooting hand and has to sit. (I hope it's nothing serious but he appears to be in a lot of pain.)
> 
> The game is tied at 62 with less than 3 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


Holy ****, is GameCast slow. It's only up to 6:13 in the third quarter.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Steph hurt his non-shooting hand and has to sit. (I hope it's nothing serious but he appears to be in a lot of pain.)
> 
> The game is tied at 62 with less than 3 minutes remaining in the 3rd qtr.


Steph's back in the game. Good news.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

69-68 Knicks at the end of the third quarter.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Knicks win 98-90.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, THE STREAK IS OVER FOLKS
we also sweep the jazz for the 2nd straight year and get some momentum


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and one fan said shall we play this team every night, no is the answer because it is only twice a year


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Alright, I tried to get the box score up, but I failed miserably. I will never be able to be as good as Kitty. I might as well kill myself now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> :biggrin: We all love you Kitty. We're family here. You're just like that uncle that insists we sit on your lap all the time....
> 
> I actually do good in school. 4.04 GPA. *COUGH COUGH* Sorry, I have to toot my own horn. :banana: I used to be a shy little loser, but now I'm pretty outspoken, and I got friends. I used to be clumsy as hell, too. :laugh: When I think about it... I just described myself a year ago. Damn, I've changed...
> 
> ...


I can't be your uncle....I can only be your Aunt! Kitty is such a girly name don't you think? :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Alright, I tried to get the box score up, but I failed miserably. I will never be able to be as good as Kitty. I might as well kill myself now.


Don't do it! Life is more important than not being able to submit a box score!! I beg you....

Where's Tru? See Tru we don't have to cry ourselves to sleep tonight because we finally one. Yippie!:banana: 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Utah Jazz*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Harpring, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Okur, F</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Collins, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Giricek, G</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Williams, G</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Ostertag</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Brown</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K McLeod</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Palacio</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Whaley</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Humphries</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>30-65
(.462)</TD><TD>29-42
(.690)</TD><TD>1-9
(.111)</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>90</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 18</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Collins (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 13</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 3</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 6</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 38</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 6</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Andre Owens (coach's decision) , Carlos Boozer (inactive) , Andrei Kirilenko (inactive) , C.J. Miles (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>10-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>2-12</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>9-15</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>28</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>31-67
(.463)</TD><TD>32-45
(.711)</TD><TD>4-12
(.333)</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>98</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 12</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 18</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 7</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 42</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 11</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Jackie Butler (inactive) , Eddy Curry (inactive) , Anfernee Hardaway (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

a win, I can show my face again


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

yay we won. too bad we are still god awful..at least Jerome James had somewhat of a decent game, for him at least. :raised_ey


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

good win by the knicks but i have my reservations that the euphoria will last unless curry starts playing soon.

utah 14 off. rebounds 

knicks 15 defensive rebounds....something about that stats scares me.

curry may not be the world's best rebounder but at least he knows it and really doesn't jump for boards as much as he makes sure at least one of the opposing big man has no chance at it by boxing out so at least it will give his teammates a better chance on their defensive boards.

some thoughts.

i dont think the jazz as they are currently constructed have much of a chance against the knicks , they locked down okur both times and i dont think it was a coincidence .

as long as he is their main scorer the knicks should beat them.

steph and jc played well LB should let them go at people like this more often , not just because frye was playing poorly and eddy wasn't there...and of course Q didn't play well on either side of the floor, his presence for 30 plus minutes is beginning to baffle me....there is no way he should playing that much playing as bad as he is playing, if he is hurt ...then sit him until he is well, because him playing the whole year like this doesn't help anyone...but i suspect he is one of those 'guys" zeke was talking about who aren't ready to play in nyc.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Where's Tru? See Tru we don't have to cry ourselves to sleep tonight because we finally one. Yippie!


Good thing too cuase I have gone through 52 boxes of tissues since the start of the season :angel:


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I can't be your uncle....I can only be your Aunt! Kitty is such a girly name don't you think? :laugh:


What the hell is a girl?

:laugh:

I haven't been doing too well on gender-guessing lately... :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

good win to the knicks. the knicks gave u a win as a christmas present. cant wait until the next game since its between the nets and knicks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> and of course Q didn't play well on either side of the floor, his presence for 30 plus minutes is beginning to baffle me....there is no way he should playing that much playing as bad as he is playing, if he is hurt ...then sit him until he is well, because him playing the whole year like this doesn't help anyone...but i suspect he is one of those 'guys" zeke was talking about who aren't ready to play in nyc.


Ready to play in NYC???The guy isnt ready to play for St raymonds in the Bronx...What has happened to him??


----------

